# Probleme mit Fdisk und Format



## guanidin (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem bei meinem alten Notebook (mit Windows XP Prof. und FAT32-Dateisystem):
Ich möchte meine Partionen (insbesondere die Primäre) verändern. Dass das mit einer Windows 98 Startdiskette un Fdisk geht ist mir klar. Allerdings bekomme ich, wenn ich versuche Fdisk zu starten, die Fehlermeldung, dass ich eine falsche DOS-Version habe.
Meine Frage ist nun: Wie bekomme ich heraus, welche DOS-Version ich habe und wie bekomme ich dann eine passende Fdisk.exe?
Ach ja: Mit der Format.com habe ich auch diese Probleme.

MfG
Guanidin

P.S.: Mit der Suchfunktion habe ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## danielneunundsiebzig (23. Januar 2005)

soweit ich weiß ist zB auf der Windows98 CD (die Du wahrsch. auch hast, wenn Du die Startdiskette hast) fdisk auch in ausführbarer Form vorhanden...
Also theoretisch einfach von dieser starten und fDisk ausführen...

Beachten:
-wenn WinXP beim Rechner dabei war ist das oft so ne *hab den Namen vergessen*-Version, die man nicht richtig installiert, sondern die sich quasi nur auf Festplatte kopiert... und dabei je nach Version die Orginal-Partitionierung wieder herstellt
-Wenn Du ne normal installierbare XP-Version hast, kann man auch während der Installation irgendwann Partitionieren...
-allerdings gehen bei all diesen Möglichkeiten Deine Daten verloren; wahrscheinlich ja beabsichtigt, falls nicht: Partition Magic oder ein ähnliches Programm benutzen


----------



## danielneunundsiebzig (23. Januar 2005)

*DOS-Version*

Und für den Fall, dass es Dich immernoch interessiert:
welche DOS-Version man hat, sagt einem der Befehl "ver"


----------



## guanidin (23. Januar 2005)

danielneunundsiebzig hat gesagt.:
			
		

> -Wenn Du ne normal installierbare XP-Version hast, kann man auch während der Installation irgendwann Partitionieren...


Danke, das wusste ich nicht mehr. 
Problem erledigt!


----------

